# Naples/Campania - anyone here?



## valentinaoz (May 16, 2014)

Hi there, I have recently moved here from Sydney and I am looking for any English native speakers to be able to meet up with and maybe have a chat to in english - not many of us here so if you are in Naples, Campania or near id love to meet u


----------



## Jennybeans (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello, I am an American English speaker. I will be moving to Naples within the next couple of months. Though I am not there yet, I will be available to chat in English in the near future. Do you have any advice for a newbie on adjusting to life in Napoli?


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Advice to adjust in Naple? Ok Do not carrie gold chain,rings or expensive watches. Watch-out always who's walking behind you. Try to be always around people. I am not trying to scary you is just Naple! Good luck


----------



## Jennybeans (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you for your words of caution. I have been warned by others of the petty crime and was well aware of it before I accepted the job offer. My contract is for 3 years so I plan to return to the states after. I have lived in the not so nice parts of Chicago, Washington DC, and border towns in Mexico and hope that the "street smarts" I developed in these places will be sufficient for life in Naples. To be quite honest, petty crime does not scare me, it is just a nuisance but I generally do not walk around with expensive jewelry or carry large amounts of money on me and know not to leave doors or windows unlocked so I am hoping I will be ok. I am more concerned with violent crime and according to statistics that I have read, Naples has much lower violent crime rates than large cities in the US. But reading and living are two different things, I suppose I'll find out when I get there.


----------



## valentinaoz (May 16, 2014)

Jennybeans said:


> Thank you for your words of caution. I have been warned by others of the petty crime and was well aware of it before I accepted the job offer. My contract is for 3 years so I plan to return to the states after. I have lived in the not so nice parts of Chicago, Washington DC, and border towns in Mexico and hope that the "street smarts" I developed in these places will be sufficient for life in Naples. To be quite honest, petty crime does not scare me, it is just a nuisance but I generally do not walk around with expensive jewelry or carry large amounts of money on me and know not to leave doors or windows unlocked so I am hoping I will be ok. I am more concerned with violent crime and according to statistics that I have read, Naples has much lower violent crime rates than large cities in the US. But reading and living are two different things, I suppose I'll find out when I get there.


Hi Jennybeans you can add me on facebook by searching Valentina Lieto hope to speak with you soon xx


----------



## Elena R (Jul 15, 2014)

valentinaoz said:


> Hi Jennybeans you can add me on facebook by searching Valentina Lieto hope to speak with you soon xx


Hi, Valentina,

May I join you on facebook also? I plan to move to the Naples area within the next 8 months.

Thanks, Elena


----------



## Lary&Sharon (Jun 28, 2015)

We are to moving to Naples possibly in the next few months and have many questions. Any help would be valued! Thanks


----------



## sammarthaler (Dec 3, 2016)

My husband I just moved to Monte Di Procida about 40 minutes from Naples. We are retired and would love to meet other English speaking xpats.


----------

